# gasolina o benzina



## betulina

Hola!

M'haig de decidir entre posar "*gasolina*" o "*benzina*" en un text i he pensat que faré servir la més utilitzada. (Hi afegeixo "altres" per si algú ho diu d'alguna altra manera.)

Què dieu vosaltres?

Jo dic "gasolina" (i gasolinera).

Gràcies!!


----------



## Mei

Jo he votat "benzina" però també vaig a la "gasolinera"....  suposo que depén del moment. 

Salut jove!

Mei


----------



## Mai_Elbertz

Jo sempre he dit "benzina" però no estic segura... :/


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Benzina i benzinera.


----------



## Beansof57

Sempre havia pensat que la benzina es comprava a la gasolinera, però crec que no fa pas gaire s'acceptat gasolina. De totes formes segueixo preferint benzina.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies a tots.  Crec que em decantaré pel que no acostumo a dir, benzina.  Però podeu seguir votant, òbviament, sempre va bé saber què es diu i on.

Beansof57, hola! Et volia comentar que no, que "gasolina" ja consta al diccionari Fabra (l'edició que en tinc jo és del 1966), de manera que no fa poc que s'ha acceptat. Totes dues formes són igual de normatives i acceptades.


----------



## Beansof57

betulina said:


> Gràcies a tots.  Crec que em decantaré pel que no acostumo a dir, benzina.  Però podeu seguir votant, òbviament, sempre va bé saber què es diu i on.
> 
> Beansof57, hola! Et volia comentar que no, que "gasolina" ja consta al diccionari Fabra (l'edició que en tinc jo és del 1966), de manera que no fa poc que s'ha acceptat. Totes dues formes són igual de normatives i acceptades.


 
Moltes gràcies! Com ara deia, no més era una impressió que l'aacceptació havia estat fa poc. De totes, totes sempre he preferit benzina, però no sé ben bé per què.


----------



## Cecilio

A València sempre s'ha dit "gasolina". Sembla que el que tenim ací és una diferència sobretot dialectal.


----------



## kiyama

No és només cosa de València, sóc de Mataró i sempre he dit gasolina, si bé és veritat que per aquí se senten les dues opcions.


----------



## Tige

Franja: gasolina i gasolinera, of course...


----------



## Rizzo78

Al Baix Camp acostumem a utilitzar _gasolina_ i a anar a la _gasolinera_.


----------



## ivanovic77

Jo sóc de Barcelona i des de petit a casa sempre he sentit dir _benzina_. Mai _gasolina_. En canvi, anem a posar-la a la _gasolinera_, mai a la _benzinera_.


----------



## Dixie!

A l'Ebre també som de _gasolina_ i _gasolinera _


----------



## Xerinola

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> M'haig de decidir entre posar "*gasolina*" o "*benzina*" en un text i he pensat que faré servir la més utilitzada. (Hi afegeixo "altres" per si algú ho diu d'alguna altra manera.)
> 
> Què dieu vosaltres?
> 
> Jo dic "gasolina" (i gasolinera).
> 
> Gràcies!!


 
Hla Betu!
Jo dic gasolina i gasolinera i sóc de Girona (afincada a Barcelona però des de sempre dic gasolinera) però el meu pare sempre diu benzina i benzinera...curiós, no?

Una abraçada maca!
X:


----------



## ernest_

Jo sempre dic gasolina, però si dic benzina algun cop dic betzina.


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies a tots! He canviat d'opinió. Hi posaré "gasolina". Estic veient que és el més estès i, a més, com que també és el que dic jo, m'hi sento més còmoda. 

Gràcies per la col·laboració! 

PD- Brau, diem el mateix!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mireu que la benzina és una substància fastigosa, no? I quina pudor! En canvi, trobo que _benzina_ és una paraula PRECIOSA! Jo sóc de _benzina_ i _benzinera_.


----------



## tamen

La qüestió és interessant, perquè són dues paraules que conviuen tan alegrement.

Jo sempre dic "benzina", que és com sempre ho he sentit. Però, al costat, dic "gasolinera", potser perquè també és com ho he sentit sempre, i "benzinera" em sona una mica folklòric i barretinesc. 

És a dir (conclusió de filosofia barata, però potser no allunyada d'una certa versemblança), el mot tradicional (per mi, "benzina") es manté, i el neologisme l'adoptem com ens arriba.

Potser ja he arribat tard per ajudar a decidir, però he votat benzina i veig que ara la benzina guanya, per poc, però guanya.

Bona nit.


----------



## xeneize

A L'Alguer estic quasi segur que se* diu *benzina*.
No se diu _gasolina_, de totes maneres, en absolut, lo* meu dubte es entre _benzina_ i _nafta_, però crec _benzina,_ y _nafta_ per a diure* _gasoil._
I la _gasolinera_ se diu *estaciò de servici**.
Calqui uns* poden* diure _distribuidor_, però aquest me* pareix* nomès un sardisme.

*se = es
*lo = el; així mateix: los = els (en femení es igual al català de Catalunya)
*diure = dir
*servici = servei
*poguer = poder
*calqui uns = alguns
*me = em
*pareix = sembla


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xeneize said:


> *se = es
> *lo = el; així mateix: los = els (en femení es igual al català de Catalunya)
> *diure = dir
> *servici = servei
> *poguer = poder
> *calqui uns = alguns
> *me = em
> *pareix = sembla


 
Gràcies per la teva informació, Xene. Genial tenir algú per aquí amb coneixements d'alguerès/alguerés.

De tota manera... L'ALGUERÈS NO ÉS XINÈS per a nosaltres!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cum affectuosu ringraziamentu! (això és sard, oi?)

TPS


----------



## xeneize

Gràcies 



> L'ALGUERÈS NO ÉS XINÈS per a nosaltres!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Segur que no!! 


I...se diu _affetuosu_ o _carignosu_..._Ringratziamentu _se diu, però me pareix un italianisme. _Arringratziamentu_ tambè se diu.


----------

